# Démontage Macintosh Performa 5300



## Arth (2 Août 2004)

J'ai démonté mon performa:


----------



## mad'doc (2 Août 2004)

Dans quel but ? Nettoyage ? Réparation ? Evolution ?


----------



## Arth (2 Août 2004)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Dans quel but ? Nettoyage ? Réparation ? Evolution ?


Déstruction!!!!


----------



## mad'doc (2 Août 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Déstruction!!!!


   
Moi qui en aurait besoin d'un...
 

Et pourquoi ?


----------



## Arth (2 Août 2004)

je lé juste démonté pr le netoyé tu le ve combien????


----------



## cygwin (2 Août 2004)

Ca montre que la gamme Parforma, à l'exception de l'excellent LC475, était encore plus pourrie que les PC bas d'étage de l'époque.


----------



## mad'doc (2 Août 2004)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> Ca montre que la gamme Parforma, à l'exception de l'excellent LC475, était encore plus pourrie que les PC bas d'étage de l'époque.


Et pourquoi ça ?


----------



## cygwin (2 Août 2004)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi ça ?


Une raisons parmi tant d'autres, l'impossibilité d'afficher 1024x768 en milliers de couleurs, je ne parle même pas de millions de couleurs et encore moins l'impossibilité d'afficher 1024x768 tout court.


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2004)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> Une raisons parmi tant d'autres, l'impossibilité d'afficher 1024x768 en milliers de couleurs, je ne parle même pas de millions de couleurs et encore moins l'impossibilité d'afficher 1024x768 tout court.



le performa 5500 le faisait  tien j'en ai un qui traine


----------



## cygwin (2 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le performa 5500 le faisait  tien j'en ai un qui traine


C'est PowerMac 5500, pas Performa 5500.


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2004)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> C'est PowerMac 5500, pas Performa 5500.



et il a quoi d'un PowerMac en dehors du noms ?


----------



## cygwin (2 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et il a quoi d'un PowerMac en dehors du noms ?


Rien de spécial. 
Losque PM et Performa comportent le même numéro, ce sont la même machine. 
Il se trouve que, quand économies de boutes de chandelle il y en avait, c'était sur Performa.


----------



## mad'doc (5 Août 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> je lé juste démonté pr le netoyé tu le ve combien????


Pourquoi ? Tu le vends ?


----------



## Arth (6 Août 2004)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Tu le vends ?


Ouia si tu lme veux!!!!


----------



## mad'doc (7 Août 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Ouia si tu lme veux!!!!


Tout dépend du prix  et surtout d'où tu es !

Mais on va traiter ça par MP pour ne pas encombrer le forum.


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend du prix  et surtout d'où tu es !
> 
> Mais on va traiter ça par MP pour ne pas encombrer le forum.


 Mad'doc ?

J'en vois d'ici une qui va pas apprécier :rateau:


----------



## mad'doc (7 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mad'doc ?
> 
> J'en vois d'ici une qui va pas apprécier :rateau:


Oui, mais c'est pour le petit...  
Ceci dit, ce n'est pas gagné :rateau:


----------

